

Interview with Steve Klabnik - cottonseed
http://www.maskmagazine.com/the-cyborgoisie-issue/work/steve-klabnik-interview

======
cottonseed
Looks like the site got DoSed by HN. Here is the Google cache:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:idihHm...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:idihHmnwcm4J:www.maskmagazine.com/the-
cyborgoisie-issue/work/steve-klabnik-interview+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

